# Tiolet Sign



## Goodmanatee (Sep 24, 2010)

Found this in the bogs on site just above the pisser.


----------



## Captain Drywall (Aug 15, 2011)

when it gets to dark, time to drink more beer.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Goodmanatee said:


> Found this in the bogs on site just above the pisser.


 If its the last colour i think u should be dead!!!!


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

I always got freaked out by Penicillin orange as a kid.:blink:


----------



## Goodmanatee (Sep 24, 2010)

I have peed green before. That freaked me out. Might some to do with the blue pills I'd taken the night before.


----------



## Captain Drywall (Aug 15, 2011)

there was a sign on a hand dryer in a rest stop bathroom it read: #1 push button, #2 rub hands under air #3 whipe hands on pants.


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

One time, I was so dehydrated that I pissed snot.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Goodmanatee said:


> I have peed green before. That freaked me out. Might some to do with the blue pills I'd taken the night before.


So in the words of Jefferson Airplane (white rabbit) And the ones that mother gives you
Don't do anything at all
Go ask Alice

Did you visit Alice


----------



## Goodmanatee (Sep 24, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> So in the words of Jefferson Airplane (white rabbit) And the ones that mother gives you
> Don't do anything at all
> Go ask Alice
> 
> Did you visit Alice



I don't know who Alice is. Please enlighten me.But I may have visited her.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Goodmanatee said:


> I have peed green before. That freaked me out. Might some to do with the blue pills I'd taken the night before.


 And those blue pills wouldn't start with the letter V by any chance :whistling2:.


----------



## Goodmanatee (Sep 24, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> And those blue pills wouldn't start with the letter V by any chance :whistling2:.


No the letter E.


----------



## JCD Constrn. (Aug 28, 2017)

VANMAN said:


> If its the last colour i think u should be dead!!!!


lol! looks like antifreeze.


----------

